# 4mg of xanax?



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

so i have started taking 4mg of xanax(today) in one go im suppose to take 2 250micrograms 3 times a day but it is not doing anything so is this dangerous?
im also taking lexapro 20mg but it makes me like i cant be bothered to do anything i have tried zoloft, effexor and now lexapro im thinking ssri are not my thing 
xanax helps alot when im on 4mg i feel so relaxed sorta like drunk but not quite any ideas or experiences with xanax etc going over a 4mg a go or on lexapro start to get better bye the way i have been on lexapro for a month and a half and xanax for about 3 weeks
any help would be great oh and another thing when im on xanax i feel like i need to drink booze and i wont stop until i get it, my homicidal thoughts have come down but i have now started to carry a knife and i feel alot better when i have it i live in a pretty bad street in sydney there has been 3 homicides in 3years i know it not much compare to america but its got me paranoid which i was pretty paranoid before
hope you can help Noca or anyone cheers :thanks


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dangerous? You'll have to define that. Well, it's not going to kill you by OD if that's what you mean by dangerous.

Though according to my math you're supposed to be taking 1.5 mg a day. If you take 4 mg at a time you're going to run out long before your next refill (unless you don't take them daily -- you didn't say).

I find it quite interesting that taking Xanax makes you want to drink. I would expect an anti-anxiety drug like Xanax to lessen the urge to drink since people tend to drink when nervous.

I'm the only one on SAS that I know of who takes 4 mg at a time on any regular basis. My prescribed dose is 10 mg a day, so that's 5 pills to divide up as I wish. My psychiatrist is fine with me taking 4 mg at once if needed and exceeding 10 mg on any particular day if needed (and then taking less on days I don't need as much). He really only cares that it averages out to 10 mg per day and it does. I fill a 7-day pill box each week so I know where I stand.

Xanax doesn't increase my desire to drink. I drink because benzos simply are not enough to get the job done in my severe case. Benzos don't make me feel "drunk". Benzos don't produce any sensation of being drugged for me; only a subtle calming, which doesn't cut it at times when I need SUPER-DUTY calming.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

What part of Sydney are you from? Western Suburbs?


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

Granville=(


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

today i just took the 4mg of xanax and started drinking these drinks called Elevate (alcholic soda and Gurana 8%alc 300ml) i had 6 of them and i feel good its weird when i take xanax i feel relaxed but not happy or talkative but when i mix them up i feel kinda good (my first doctor put me on 250 micrograms of xanax but before i finished them i went to another doctor in another area and told him that i was running out of my medication so he precribed me 1mg of xanax and on friday im going to my regular doctor to get more since he wont know that i have the 1mg of xanax, i dont think i am addicted to them since i have them every 4 days or if something social is comming up i was just experimenting on how much i can handle if go somewhere where its one on one
whats the most anyones tried in one go by the way??


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

caughtinthematrix said:


> Granville=(


Oh ok... hehe I have been there a few times... I didn't see anything too bad around there but maybe cos I was in my car the whole time.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

caughtinthematrix said:


> whats the most anyones tried in one go by the way??


I've consumed as much as 8 mg in one dose. 17 mg is the most I've ever consumed in any 24-hour period.

You asked, I answered. That's not a suggestion you try the same.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

caughtinthematrix said:


> today i just took the 4mg of xanax and started drinking these drinks called Elevate (alcholic soda and Gurana 8%alc 300ml) i had 6 of them and i feel good its weird when i take xanax i feel relaxed but not happy or talkative but when i mix them up i feel kinda good (my first doctor put me on 250 micrograms of xanax but before i finished them i went to another doctor in another area and told him that i was running out of my medication so he precribed me 1mg of xanax and on friday im going to my regular doctor to get more since he wont know that i have the 1mg of xanax, i dont think i am addicted to them since i have them every 4 days or if something social is comming up i was just experimenting on how much i can handle if go somewhere where its one on one
> whats the most anyones tried in one go by the way??


Using your Xanax on an as needed basis(prn) is the best way. If you have GAD, I suggest you find an anti-depressant to augment your Xanax.

Its always best to try out doses of benzos at home first to see how you will react.


----------



## dns (Apr 30, 2008)

Noca said:


> caughtinthematrix said:
> 
> 
> > today i just took the 4mg of xanax and started drinking these drinks called Elevate (alcholic soda and Gurana 8%alc 300ml) i had 6 of them and i feel good its weird when i take xanax i feel relaxed but not happy or talkative but when i mix them up i feel kinda good (my first doctor put me on 250 micrograms of xanax but before i finished them i went to another doctor in another area and told him that i was running out of my medication so he precribed me 1mg of xanax and on friday im going to my regular doctor to get more since he wont know that i have the 1mg of xanax, i dont think i am addicted to them since i have them every 4 days or if something social is comming up i was just experimenting on how much i can handle if go somewhere where its one on one
> ...


it specially applies to any new combination of meds (and alcohol). before going out check them at home. 
e.g. I found out that ativan + _any_ alcohol just erases my memory and makes me do funny things while klonopin (although it didn't work for my SA same as ativan) combined with alcohol didn't do anything terrible


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried a low dose of xanax for about 10 days. I didn't like it. It just made me tired and depressed and when I went places on it, I didn't feel any less nervous or more talkative. I just wanted to sit at home and sleep. Anyways, I need something long term and my Doctor said xanax is something you should only take every now and then for real stressful situations. That doesn't work for me because I always feel like I'm in stressful situations. lol


----------



## dns (Apr 30, 2008)

tednugent2007 said:


> I tried a low dose of xanax for about 10 days. I didn't like it. It just made me tired and depressed and when I went places on it, I didn't feel any less nervous or more talkative. I just wanted to sit at home and sleep. Anyways, I need something long term and my Doctor said xanax is something you should only take every now and then for real stressful situations. That doesn't work for me because I always feel like I'm in stressful situations. lol


welcome to the club! benzos just do not help everyone whatever benzo-fans tell you.

anyway i am glad for every person who got helped by benzos!


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

caughtinthematrix said:


> whats the most anyones tried in one go by the way??


Well, it wasnt Xanax but it was Klonopin which is aboot 2x as strong as Xanax. My last claim is oft disputed so I will agree to a 1.50x as strong equivalent.

I took it for a concert. Not because I was anxious but because I wanted to get ****ed up without alcohol or other drugs.

I dont remember the exact amount, but I think I took like 12-14mg of Klonopin at once. I was absolutely fine. Benzo's should not be used as a primary recreational drug (its all I had at the time). In fact I was with my mom at the time and she didn't say one word cause she didnt know how messed up I was.

I felt like I was drunk but without the stupidness. I also did not mix any other drugs such as alcohol or marijuana with it. It must be noted that I had a significant prior tolerance already.

Also, if you take benzo's and feel the need to drink afterward, then this means you have alcoholic tendencies. I read this somewhere, I dont remeber where I heard it (possibly wiki).

Sometimes I drink when on Klonopin. If I do, its only a little because it only takes a small amount of alcohol to buzz me up when on benzos.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> caughtinthematrix said:
> 
> 
> > whats the most anyones tried in one go by the way??
> ...


Ive tried 8mgs of klonopin in a single day and 6mgs in a single dose.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Noca said:


> caughtinthematrix said:
> 
> 
> > today i just took the 4mg of xanax and started drinking these drinks called Elevate (alcholic soda and Gurana 8%alc 300ml) i had 6 of them and i feel good its weird when i take xanax i feel relaxed but not happy or talkative but when i mix them up i feel kinda good (my first doctor put me on 250 micrograms of xanax but before i finished them i went to another doctor in another area and told him that i was running out of my medication so he precribed me 1mg of xanax and on friday im going to my regular doctor to get more since he wont know that i have the 1mg of xanax, i dont think i am addicted to them since i have them every 4 days or if something social is comming up i was just experimenting on how much i can handle if go somewhere where its one on one
> ...


My doc seems to think there is no SSRI that helps SA/GAD. He does think that the combination of SSRI/benzo compliment each other but he doesn't believe an SSRI can help anxiety alone.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

orbit55 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > caughtinthematrix said:
> ...


is your doc from planet Earth?


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Noca said:


> is your doc from planet Earth?


Noca, you know UltraShy would agree with me. What does that tell you when a lot of people on here are bouncing from SSRI to SSRI with little to no improvement?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

orbit55 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > is your doc from planet Earth?
> ...


i was merely complimenting your doctor for using a method that has a high rate of success seems to be the last thing a psychiatrist will do.


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

just tried 5mg one today and then another 1mg made me feel weird could not really walk straigt i was stumbling though i did not feel any anxiety at all but i dont think i can tell my doctor i took so much since they want me to start of slow but for me i need result straight away i think 4mg is great for me but then again after taking 5mg i had to drink i was getting anxiety unlesss i started to drink WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH ME SHOULD I STOP TAKING LEXAPRO ,SINCE THEN I HAVE BEEN HAVING HOMICIDAL THOUGHTS LIKE EVERYONE IS START SOMETHIG WITH me AND THE ONLY WAY I CAND DEFEND THEM IS TO SERIUOULY HURT THEM AND FOR ME ITS TO KILL
THEM SO THE NEXT PERSON WONT EVEN BOTHER EFFING WITH ME 
I THINK AM GETTING WORSE SINCE I HAVE BEEN PUT LEXAPRO I HAVE BEEN HOSPITALIZED AFTER DRINKING TWO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLE AND A SIX PAC OF BEER I STARTED TO CUT MYSELF AND TOOK THE WHOLE BOTTLE OF ZOLOFT THEY TOok ME TO HOSPITAL AND GAVE ME CHARCOAL OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT THE NEXT TIME I DRUNK I HAD Psychosis I DRANK SO MUCH AND FELL ON THE FLOOR AND CUT MY HAND I HAT TO HAVE STITCHES BUT THE THING I WAS SPREADING THE BLOOD ALL OVER MY FACE AND ACTING LIKE WILD DOG AND I MEAN THE ANIMAL DOG I OVERHEAD ONE OF THE NURSES SAYING I WAS ACTING ERRACTIC SINCE I COULD NOT STOP LAUGHING WHILE THEY WERE PUTTING IN THE STITCHES I KNOW I am MESSED UP BUT I HOPE THERE Is SOME ON THESE BOARD THAT CAN HELP I HAVE DONE CPT I HAVE TAKING MANY SSRI ITS MY FIRST TImE ON BEZOS IS THERE ANY THING ELSE SHOULd I UPPED MY DOSAGE OF XANAX SHOULD I STOP TAKING LEXAPRO PLESE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

caughtinthematrix said:


> just tried 5mg one today and then another 1mg made me feel weird could not really walk straigt i was stumbling though i did not feel any anxiety at all but i dont think i can tell my doctor i took so much since they want me to start of slow but for me i need result straight away i think 4mg is great for me but then again after taking 5mg i had to drink i was getting anxiety unlesss i started to drink WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH ME SHOULD I STOP TAKING LEXAPRO ,SINCE THEN I HAVE BEEN HAVING HOMICIDAL THOUGHTS LIKE EVERYONE IS START SOMETHIG WITH me AND THE ONLY WAY I CAND DEFEND THEM IS TO SERIUOULY HURT THEM AND FOR ME ITS TO KILL
> THEM SO THE NEXT PERSON WONT EVEN BOTHER EFFING WITH ME
> I THINK AM GETTING WORSE SINCE I HAVE BEEN PUT LEXAPRO I HAVE BEEN HOSPITALIZED AFTER DRINKING TWO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLE AND A SIX PAC OF BEER I STARTED TO CUT MYSELF AND TOOK THE WHOLE BOTTLE OF ZOLOFT THEY TOok ME TO HOSPITAL AND GAVE ME CHARCOAL OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT THE NEXT TIME I DRUNK I HAD Psychosis I DRANK SO MUCH AND FELL ON THE FLOOR AND CUT MY HAND I HAT TO HAVE STITCHES BUT THE THING I WAS SPREADING THE BLOOD ALL OVER MY FACE AND ACTING LIKE WILD DOG AND I MEAN THE ANIMAL DOG I OVERHEAD ONE OF THE NURSES SAYING I WAS ACTING ERRACTIC SINCE I COULD NOT STOP LAUGHING WHILE THEY WERE PUTTING IN THE STITCHES I KNOW I am MESSED UP BUT I HOPE THERE Is SOME ON THESE BOARD THAT CAN HELP I HAVE DONE CPT I HAVE TAKING MANY SSRI ITS MY FIRST TImE ON BEZOS IS THERE ANY THING ELSE SHOULd I UPPED MY DOSAGE OF XANAX SHOULD I STOP TAKING LEXAPRO PLESE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sounds like you should go to the ER


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

im just going stop taking lexapro and see how i go 
i am to ashamed to go and tell anyone face to face my problems =(


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it's important you tell someone. There is nothing to be ashamed of honestly! There are a lot of people who have similar issues to you.


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

told my gp today he just upped my xanax 500micrograms and start taking 40mg of lexapro but to bad the other doctor from the other area already gave me 1mg of xanax i cant believe i actually told him that i would kill someone if any fight started i even told him sometimes when im walking behind guys like really big guys, im 6foot2 by the way, where i would stab him in the neck and kill him and not stop until his head was close to be cut off i mean just ripp him apart..... he was asking me if i was hearing voices or see things but the thing is i hear my own inner voice its like have to sides one is really nice i mean too nice would try and avoid all types of arguments then the other one is a straight monster if they dont respect you when you are nice teach them a lesson they will never forget before when i had a bad depression i would cut my self and just hate myself so much but know its like i blame everything on everyone else i sometimes wish that a nuke went off and just killed everyone this world makes me sick all i see is violence the wars the hat the disrespect from everyone know one cares any more so why should i to me this is hell this is what hell is like, and when i die i will be in peace


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

caughtinthematrix said:


> told my gp today he just upped my xanax 500micrograms and start taking 40mg of lexapro but to bad the other doctor from the other area already gave me 1mg of xanax i cant believe i actually told him that i would kill someone if any fight started i even told him sometimes when im walking behind guys like really big guys, im 6foot2 by the way, where i would stab him in the neck and kill him and not stop until his head was close to be cut off i mean just ripp him apart..... he was asking me if i was hearing voices or see things but the thing is i hear my own inner voice its like have to sides one is really nice i mean too nice would try and avoid all types of arguments then the other one is a straight monster if they dont respect you when you are nice teach them a lesson they will never forget before when i had a bad depression i would cut my self and just hate myself so much but know its like i blame everything on everyone else i sometimes wish that a nuke went off and just killed everyone this world makes me sick all i see is violence the wars the hat the disrespect from everyone know one cares any more so why should i to me this is hell this is what hell is like, and when i die i will be in peace


It's really strange that the dr didn't take any notice when you mentioned that you felt like killing people. Dr's are supposed to take notice and get you some psychiatric help sstraight away if you are seen to be at risk of harming yourself or another person. I really thin you should see a different dr or ask your dr to refer you to a psychiatrist or a psychologist.


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

he told me to go see a psychiatrist the first time i went but im on a 2month waiting list=(


----------



## dns (Apr 30, 2008)

caughtinthematrix said:


> so i have started taking 4mg of xanax(today) in one go im suppose to take 2 250micrograms 3 times a day but it is not doing anything so is this dangerous?


i took 4-6 mg klonopin half a year ago for a couple of weeks every day with no consequences (except for drowsiness) whatsoever. So powerful are the benzos


----------



## gobears4eva (Aug 10, 2013)

For as to taking how much at one time: Xanax 10MG at tone time,16MG in one day at most,blacked out on 10MG and orederd 400$ worth of crap on ebay and woke up not remember it and tried to buy cigs with my card was broke,Klonopin 20Mgs at one point and was fine except that night got arrested for telling a cop i was superman and couldnt be touched lmfao. Valium 300MG which may seem alot but it really isnt the lethal dose is over 1000MG or 1000MG from what ive heard. I am prescribed 2 2MG Xanax XRs daily to take one in the morning one at night,as well as 3 2MG Bars as needed for anxiety,which i need 3 a day at least for mine anxiety. If you were having homicidial thoughts the Dr should of had you committed to a mental hospital,at least here in the US if you mention suicidal/homicidal thoughts to any dr they are by law required to report it to the proper authorities. The lexapro should be stopped,im telling you from experience i was on it for 3 years to try to help anxiety,never did made me have bad thoughts and **** also.was taking the 40MG also,tell ur dr u dont want to take lexapro anymore.Ask for an anti-depressant that also helps anxiety I am on Effexor which is one of the best that helps depression and anxiety,great medicine but i needed the Xanax too but it does help somewhat with anxiety also,theres a few other also but i wouldnt reccomend Paxil or Zoloft from personal experience. I took a 2mg bar like 35 mins ago and im feeling super good,havent had my regular release xanax in like 3 weeks,had a friend steal a full bottle the day after i picked them up(no longer a friend and is currently hiding from me for a good reason) so at least i had my XR or i would of been inwithdrawal which btw,benzo withdrawal is HORRIBLE worse than opiate withdrawal which i have been through 5-6 times for pain pills. I take Roxicodones 1 10mg every 4 hours for my pain as needed. I am on alot of meds in general. 4MG at one time isnt that bad,most doctors dont wont anyone going over 10MG a day though so if ur taking 4MG at one time thatd be like 2 times u could do the 4MG and then only take 2MG once more. They wont prescribe over 10MG sometimes they are ok with going over if you have to but,they expect you to also use less then the next day so you dont run out. Dont take 5-6MG of Xanax for Anxiety relief,and if it makes you want to drink also talk to your doctor about that,sounds to me Xanax isnt the anxiety medicine for you. I would maybe try Valium if you havent or Klonopin which are both longer lasting Klonopin being the longest lasting with the longest half life,as to klonopin being stronger than Xanax that is not true. It just has a longer half life,as Xanax is faster acting and meant to be a shorter acting drug. Klonopin also makes alot of people mean(including me) the only benzo that made me get arrested and hit people. But its good for alot of people just dont abuse it,should start at .5mg-1mg of K-Pin at most,2MG tops at a time see how u feel,it takes longer to kick in,i alays take on empty stomach so it kicks in faster or with a tiny snack that helps sometimes. Xanax is a good drug for some like me,ive tried all other benzos without anxiety relief. Valium made me sleep alot,Ativan just made me feel weird,Klonopin made me mean and made me have the worst taste in my mouth( all benzos give me a weird taste but especiall K-Pins),then they tried Xanax and wow the difference. The extended Release is the reason why I think,ive had less General anxiety but unless i take a bar or 2 I ant go hang with friends,or leave the house even. I need a Bar to go to the grocery store. I hate when people call us who have anxiety lazy because we dont do stuff,if they only knew how we felt!!!


----------



## gobears4eva (Aug 10, 2013)

Did not realize how old this was *_* me=idiot


----------

